# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  مهندسی معکوس نرم افزار

## eniac_170

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من 14 اذر باید یه مقاله ارائه بدم در مورد مهندسی معکوس نرم افزار و نقشش تو ایران
تا  الان زیاد سرچ رفتم از مطالب سایت شما هم استفاده کامل رو بردم 
اما من فکر می کنم دامنه ی این بحث خیلی وسیع تر از اونچیزی هست که من فکر می کنم.
می خوام اگه تا  الان چشمتون به منبع کامل و حتی اگه انگلیسی باشه خورده بهم لینک بدین ممنون می شم.
یا حتی اگه بتونین کاربردهای اون رو در نرم ا فزار بگین هم خوب و هم بد.
و اینکه فعلا به جز کرک کردن که از استفاده های نامناسب این علم در ایران می شه چه استفاده ی دیگه ای هم می شه.
مرسی فقط کوچکترین مطلب به درد من خواهد خورد.

----------


## vb_m00

سلام
نمیدونم اینکه میگم به دردت میخوره یا نه!
ولی خوب ببین کشوری مثل چین درخواستش واسه فارق التحصیلای مهندسی معکوس خیلی زیاده
چون که میدونی که وقتی یه تکنولوژی به نام شرکتی ثبت شد کسی نمیتونه بدون اجازه اون از اون تکنولوژی استفاده کنه
ولی چین با مهندسی معکوس از مثلا حتی از  قطعه های ساخته شده الکتریکی به مواد و اجزا سازنده اون میرسه و این کاملا قانونیه
و اصلا کاری به کپی رایت اینا نداره

----------


## Delphi Coder

بهترین جایی که میشناسم ایجاست
http://reverse-engineering.net/
امیدوارم کمکتون بکنه

----------

